# kia hyundai pin code



## n-keys (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام على الاخوة المهندسين انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع وابحث عن برنامج يستخرج البن كود لسيارات الهونداي التركية الصنع وبرنامج بن كود هونداي كيا 2008 وما فوق إذا كان بإمكان احدكم افادتي لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khalid66o (22 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا معك اريد برامج بن كود هونداى تركيا 2000 2006ارجو المساعده


----------



## زاهر6600 (6 يناير 2011)

تفضل ياخي موقع مجاني لاستخرج البن كود للهيونداي التركي وصدقيني انا اشتركت في المنتده من اجل ان تعم الفايده علي الجميع http://212.175.231.10/pnumber/anaentry.asp
مع خالص حبي وتقديري لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## محمد دويكات (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 يناير 2011)

زاهر6600 قال:


> تفضل ياخي موقع مجاني لاستخرج البن كود للهيونداي التركي وصدقيني انا اشتركت في المنتده من اجل ان تعم الفايده علي الجميع http://212.175.231.10/pnumber/anaentry.asp
> مع خالص حبي وتقديري لكل المهندسين العرب


 
السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز زاهر هل الموقع فقط للسيارات الهيونداي التركي؟؟؟ طيب السيارات الهيونداي العادية المعروفة كيف ساحصل على البن كود وخصوصا سيارات 2008 وما فوق؟؟ هل عندك برنامج يخدمني في ذلك اخي العزيز؟؟ ( ما الفرق بين السيارات الهيونداي التركي والعادية)؟؟


----------



## pin_code (2 فبراير 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز زاهر هل الموقع فقط للسيارات الهيونداي التركي؟؟؟ طيب السيارات الهيونداي العادية المعروفة كيف ساحصل على البن كود وخصوصا سيارات 2008 وما فوق؟؟ هل عندك برنامج يخدمني في ذلك اخي العزيز؟؟ ( ما الفرق بين السيارات الهيونداي التركي والعادية)؟؟



اذا كنت تريد البن كود تحصل عليه على الفور و عن طريق رقم الشاسيه 

للتواصل اتصل فيني عن طريق الاميل متواجد في الملف الشخصي 

​


----------



## عالم المفاتيح (6 فبراير 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء الذى يريد بن كود حق بيجوه فى خلال اقل من عشر دقائق


----------



## عالم المفاتيح (8 فبراير 2011)

بن كود بيجوه وستروين فى اقل من خمس دقائق


----------



## اميرسوريا 1 (3 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء من الاعضاء اعطائي بن كود كيا ريو 2010 
knadg4113a6662839
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## solemandawood (27 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة اريد برنامج الهونداي الجديد 2007 ومافوق


----------



## weld4lhay (9 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر لك عزيزي*​


----------



## dar980 (10 مايو 2011)

أصدقائي الاعزاء
أنا أعمل بمحل مفاتيح ولازمني بن كود هيونداي توسان 2010 

kmhjt81b6au053057


----------



## شنكارو1 (15 مايو 2011)

dar980 قال:


> أصدقائي الاعزاء
> أنا أعمل بمحل مفاتيح ولازمني بن كود هيونداي توسان 2010
> 
> kmhjt81b6au053057


 

kmhjt81b6au053057

Model ID : TUCSON/ix35(LM/EL) Model Year : 2010 


PIN Code (New)696902 / (Old)708032


Key No. M1151​


----------



## شنكارو1 (15 مايو 2011)

اميرسوريا 1 قال:


> الرجاء من الاعضاء اعطائي بن كود كيا ريو 2010
> knadg4113a6662839
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 
knadg4113a6662839 
Model ID : RIO Model Year : 2010  
PIN Code (New)869041 / (Old)965376 
Key No. V1674​


----------



## waredf (17 مايو 2011)

الله يقويك


----------



## masterkey (6 يونيو 2011)

pin_code قال:


> اذا كنت تريد البن كود تحصل عليه على الفور و عن طريق رقم الشاسيه ​
> 
> 
> للتواصل اتصل فيني عن طريق الاميل متواجد في الملف الشخصي ​


هنداي سنتافي رقم الشصي عاوز 
البن كود kmhsh8lwp7u125203


----------



## masterkey (6 يونيو 2011)

*الاخوة الاعضاء*

الاخوة الاعضاء الرجاء اريد بن كود لجيب هنداي سنتافي 2007 رقم الشصي هو kmhsh8lwp7u125203


----------



## masterkey (6 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء اريد بن كود لهنداي 2007 رقم الشصي kmhsh8lwp7u125203


----------



## عاطف شبل (13 يونيو 2011)

اريد اكواد الدايو


----------



## aso66 (24 فبراير 2012)

*السلام على الاخوة المهندسين عندي سياره هونداى أكسنت 2005 رقم Vin Number:NLHCG41F75Z052707*
*عند تشغيل الماكينه تدور لمدة 7 الي 10 ثوان ثم تهتز بشده ثم تتوقف !!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟*


----------



## aso66 (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام على الجميع يمكنكم تحميل كاتلوج صيانه كامل ومفصل لسيارات هونداي أكسنت حتي 2005 
===ارجوا ان تعم الفائده = لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

http://rapidshare.com/files/442939334/Hyundai_ACCENT_-_2003_Shop_Manual.rar


----------



## Samer Hannawayya (28 فبراير 2012)

*مشاركات رائعة جدا هل من الممكن الحصول على كتالوك Hyundai Elantra 2012 مع كل تقديري*


----------

